# Traditions NitroFire muzzleloaders...



## DoubleRR (Dec 17, 2020)

Wondering if anybody here GON has had any experiences with the Traditions NitroFire muzzleloaders? ...I have not found much online as to reviews.. Pros and Cons....


----------



## lampern (Dec 17, 2020)

Is this the firearm that requires a federal background check to buy?


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 17, 2020)

Beats me!    my background is squeaky clean... looking for some hunters and shooters here on GON to give us some Real World in the field experiences....


----------



## BuckskinBP (Dec 18, 2020)

Yes it does require an ffl.


----------



## sun (Dec 18, 2020)

There have been some mentions on Facebook that have been positive about it being accurate. One lady in Iowa shot a big buck at 160 yards using one.


----------



## Mattval (Jan 7, 2021)

I did not know you needed an FFL to buy one of these.  
crazy


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 7, 2021)

sun said:


> There have been some mentions on Facebook that have been positive about it being accurate. One lady in Iowa shot a big buck at 160 yards using one.



That's not that big of deal with today's muzzleloaders.  I sight my 700 Ultimate in at 200 yards and have shot deer out to 150 with my Omega 45 cal a few times.


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 8, 2021)

You need an FFL because it does not meet all the criteria to be a muzzleloader.


----------



## Sharps4590 (Jan 25, 2021)

Finding one is the problem.  They are muzzleloader season legal in GA but not some other southern states.


----------



## dusty200001 (Mar 27, 2021)

I purchased one and returned. I tried one this weekend and was not happy. It would pattern a few rounds really close and then start spreading them all over the paper. Would have to start over at 50 and it would do the same thing again.  Cleaned between every shot and it was just a mess. Gun store read and found some issues with some more doing the same thing. Traditions knows of issues and can fix if sent in, luckily for me the store swapped for a different new gun of my choice and money back.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 27, 2021)

dusty200001 said:


> I purchased one and returned. I tried one this weekend and was not happy. It would pattern a few rounds really close and then start spreading them all over the paper. Would have to start over at 50 and it would do the same thing again.  Cleaned between every shot and it was just a mess. Gun store read and found some issues with some more doing the same thing. Traditions knows of issues and can fix if sent in, luckily for me the store swapped for a different new gun of my choice and money back.



Well, howdy my son!!

I gotta tell y'all, this thing was a danged nightmare.  Different scopes, different rings, different bullets, you name it.  The only thing consistent, was inconsistency.

It just wouldn't shoot, and I am glad it's gone.


----------



## agg5910 (Nov 30, 2021)

I bought one a couple of months ago. I absolutely love it, very accurate and super easy to clean. Just my .02


----------



## LTFDretired (Nov 30, 2021)

Here are the states where it is legal. My only concern if in a few years they discontinue the line, what do you do for ammo?
https://www.traditionsfirearms.com/nitrofire

also note, they think it’s legal in certain states. Seems to fall short of a full yes


----------



## lampern (Oct 4, 2022)

They lobbied Pennsylvania and recently got it legalized there for this season


----------

